# (H) Tau, Daemons (W) Paypal, space wolves



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Everything sold, can a MOD plz lock this thread?


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

And i seem to have left my army in our LGS, so i can get pic or ship by thursday


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

i have my models back from the LGS, i will be happy to do a trade for space wolves or for about $80 for the whole set of Daemons or Tau


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

How much for just the Boodletters?


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Daemons have been sold


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

This is what i have of Tau,

I will take $80 for the whole set and codex.


----------

